# Bloomberg TV



## Naked shorts (18 December 2008)

Does anyone have Bloomberg TV?

I was curious if it is worth moving from the online version to a cable version (i.e. provided by Foxtel).

Is the online version lagging behind the cable version at all? doesn't the cable version have economic data scrolling across the bottom? How much would I be looking at in regards to price?


----------



## chops_a_must (19 December 2008)

CNBC is much better.

Much better looking chicks.

That's all that matter.


----------



## sinner (19 December 2008)

I work at Foxtel 7pm-7am shifts, I usually just hop between CNBC and Bloomberg depending on the ads/current story.

Usually most of the stuff I watch I already heard about on the net in greater detail with better commentary but they have one good selling point which keeps me watching: interviews. Plain and simple, the best bit about both channels is you get to listen to every talking head on the planet! I value being able to hear differing opinions especially those differing to mine!


----------



## Schmuckie (19 December 2008)

We get the American feed here in Canada.  

I'm under the impression that Bloomberg TV has a bit of a cash crunch.  It appears they can't afford good microphones and earpieces, because the young anchors have to shout to make themselves heard and the quality of the earpieces is poor enough that they simply can't hear what the guests are saying and therefore they are constantly interrupting the guests mid-answer.

Very, very irritating.


----------



## Naked shorts (19 December 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> CNBC is much better.
> 
> Much better looking chicks.
> 
> That's all that matter.



watching CNBC on youtube sh*ts me off. Anchors just have no clue what they are saying. Or how to make money



sinner said:


> Usually most of the stuff I watch I already heard about on the net in greater detail with better commentary but they have one good selling point which keeps me watching: interviews. Plain and simple, the best bit about both channels is you get to listen to every talking head on the planet! I value being able to hear differing opinions especially those differing to mine!




Agreed, that is the main reason I want it. No room for ignorance/arrogance in trading.


----------



## bathory99 (9 January 2010)

*Bloomberg?*

I all I'm just wondering how beneficial you find watching Bloomberg is for your stock investments for the asx. I try to watch it now and then, However I find the sky business podcast more helpful..


cheers


----------



## Naked shorts (10 January 2010)

I never ended up getting it, but i do sometimes watch their videos on Youtube. Its value is in seeing what topics are hot at the moment, but you can get that from most finance blogs. As for investing ideas, generally they are of a high quality because all their guests are from companies that provide services to investors. A good tip means you will remember that company. 
Its more a global thing then just small time stuff on the asx.


----------



## CanOz (10 January 2010)

If i'm at home i usually watch the Bloomy on the inet. Can that be done from Australia as well?

CanOz


----------

